# Choosing the proper visa for South Africa



## David_H (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello all,

I am a US citizen, living in the US, and I've been in a relationship with a South African citizen for over a year. We met while I was there on a short trip for work. Since then, I've been back for both work and to see her. We are culturally (lobola) married since September, but not legally married. Our plan is for me to move to SA, marry properly there, and stay there for at least 2-3 years.

I'm looking at the possibility of transferring within my current company, which I believe would require an Intra-Company Transfer Work Visa. I'm also looking at obtaining a Critical Skills Visa (CSV) and attempting to find a job there.

I'm talking with an immigration consultant but want to get some additional input. I couldn't find an existing thread here that addressed either of these questions. I definitely want to do things the right way.

My first question is whether it is ok to enter with one of the above visas with intent to marry a citizen and stay. In the US that's not ok. If you intend to marry you must apply for a "Fiancee Visa". Entering via a visitor or work visa with intent to marry is considered misrepresentation and visa fraud. Is that not an issue in South Africa? 

My second question is regarding the CSV. My skills and experience fall under the classification of Business Process Outsourcing (BPO). The consultant is telling me this means I must obtain a job working in a call centre. Is that correct? Under this classification, I cannot hold a direct position as, for example, a Business Analyst, in a "normal" company, but only in an "outsource" company, working in a call centre? I hope that's not correct.

Thanks in advance for any information and advice!

Best regards,

Dave


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

David_H said:


> If you intend to marry you must apply for a "Fiancee Visa". Entering via a visitor or work visa with intent to marry is considered misrepresentation and visa fraud. Is that not an issue in South Africa?


This is not an issue. In South Africa there is no equivalent of "I want to marry" VISA. So you have to use other available avenues to be in the country.



David_H said:


> Under this classification, I cannot hold a direct position as, for example, a Business Analyst, in a "normal" company, but only in an "outsource" company, working in a call centre? I hope that's not correct.


Ask your Agent what professional body, council or board you qualify to use to have a Critical skills VISA. I think this is more important than the actual work you will do.


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

Mawire is right. Get that critical skill visa then move to SA. It's good that you already have someone on the ground. I kind of in the same shoes, spoke to an immigration agent and they advised I can qualify for the visa but I have to do what Mawire has advised first.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

David_H said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a US citizen, living in the US, and I've been in a relationship with a South African citizen for over a year. We met while I was there on a short trip for work. Since then, I've been back for both work and to see her. We are culturally (lobola) married since September, but not legally married. Our plan is for me to move to SA, marry properly there, and stay there for at least 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


Hello,

You probably want to look at the 'life partner visa' all called the relative visa. I had this visa when I lived in South Africa with my now husband so I am really familiar with it. Feel free to PM if you have any questions. But I included a link to some more information. But, basically in South Africa unlike the USA you can like with your partner without being engaged or married as long as you are in a relationship. Which has to be proven with papers and what not. Look over the links and message me if you have any more questions. 

https://www.intergate-immigration.com/how-to-apply-for-a-life-partner-permit.php

https://www.visa-south-africa.com/life-partner-visa-south-africa.php


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

David_H said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a US citizen, living in the US, and I've been in a relationship with a South African citizen for over a year. We met while I was there on a short trip for work. Since then, I've been back for both work and to see her. We are culturally (lobola) married since September, but not legally married. Our plan is for me to move to SA, marry properly there, and stay there for at least 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


I got married in South Africa on a Tourist Visa - even got married at Home affairs, and noone even asked. They just want to see proof that you've entered the country legally. 

Be ready that you can't just get married, since you're a foreigner, you will need to scheduled an interview with the Home Affairs (the interview took less than 5 minutes in my case) and then an officer will hand you a paper that says you can get married.

Feel free to arrange getting married in Home affairs, it's easier and more official. You'll go into a room, the marriage officer there will read some stuff and you repeat it after him (You will need 2 witnesses with a SA ID to be present).

After you sign some papers and they take your fingerprints. You are officially married, you can come back after a few (2 days for me) and collect your official marriage certificate.


----------



## Shehzada_mariam (Oct 11, 2020)

*Life partner temporary visa with work enrollment*

Hi everyone,

I am a swiss citizen who is in a relationship with a SA permanent residence. I would like to apply for a life partner temporary visa with work enrollment, as I received a job offer. I have a study permit that will expired by the end of January 2021. I am a bit confused with Vfs's website and also I have read many different statements which makes me more confused. I would appreciate if there is anyone here, who could answer my questions and clarify my situation :
- on vfs should I choose the temporary visa relative spouse, but can I work with that visa?
- on the online form, they ask when I am Planing to enter in SA ect but I am already in South Africa, I don't know what to write and I cannot leave it blank.
I tried to contact vfs several times, but whiteout any surprise they cannot help. Home affairs they don't answer. I even tried the SA Embassy in Switzerland also no answer.

I have to apply by the end of October, I would really appreciate if there is anyone who could help me with that. 

Thank you. 

Mariam


----------



## Shehzada_mariam (Oct 11, 2020)

*Life partner with work endorsement*

Hi everyone,

I am a swiss citizen who is in a relationship with a SA permanent residence. I would like to apply for a life partner temporary visa with work enrollment, as I received a job offer. I have a study permit that will expired by the end of January 2021. I am a bit confused with Vfs's website and also I have read many different statements which makes me more confused. I would appreciate if there is anyone here, who could answer my questions and clarify my situation :
- on vfs should I choose the temporary visa relative spouse, but can I work with that visa?
- on the online form, they ask when I am Planing to enter in SA ect but I am already in South Africa, I don't know what to write and I cannot leave it blank.
- or I should apply for the visitor section 11(6), to be able to work and to live with my partner. 

I tried to contact vfs several times, but whitout any surprise they cannot help. Home affairs they don't answer. I even tried the SA Embassy in Switzerland also no answer.

I have to apply by the end of October, I would really appreciate if there is anyone who could help me with those questions. 

Thank you. 

Mariam


----------



## NaddyWoodro (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi Miriam, i think it is best you choose the 11.6 relatives visa with an endorsement to work. A Relative Visa on its own will not allow you to take up a job until it is endorsed for work. Just make sure your job offer or contract is not written that it is a Permanent position. Also make sure the salary is within salary brackets for that kind of a job.

On the issue of arrival date in the republic. Just double check, to my knowledge the section asks for the date you first arrived in South Africa and it also ask for the border post you used, e.g OR Tambo international airport or Cape Town International airport etc.

OR it might happen that on opening the online form you selected new application instead of change of visa conditions. So please check that. If you have a Visa already and being in South Africa, you do an application for change of conditions of the existing Visa.

Also before you go ahead with the Relative Visa with work endorsement section 11.6. Check if the qualification you have falls under Critical Skills Visa. It doesn't fall under those, then go ahead applying for the Realtive Visa with work endorsement. If it does fall under Critical Skills, it might be a better option than a Relative Visa with work Endorsement.

I stand to be corrected on my opinion, good luck with your application


----------



## NaddyWoodro (Jun 26, 2019)

And sorry for calling you Miriam instead of Mariam.


----------

